# To rigor or not to rigor? That is the question...



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I was just reading elsewhere that some people let their rabbits sit for 3 days or so in the frig to let rigor leave so the meat is more tender. I think others may freeze them and let them rest after thawing. I have wondered about the rigor too but I didn't know enough about rigor to connect it to the tenderness of the meat.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I brine mine in the fridge for 3 days. Partially for getting through rigor and partially to remove all blood from the meat. The brine solution is weak, so the meat doesn't get too salty.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know about rabbits, it's been a while since I've done one. But, chickens, I do let them sit in the cooler/fridge for about 3 days before using/freezing. It does seem to make a difference for us.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I soak ours for 2 to 3 days with a little kosher salt, change out water everyday. Then I clean real good, cut up and freeze. The meat comes out really white and clean looking


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

All meat should rest to pass rigor or be butchered so quickly that it's cooked before rigor even sets in. I've noticed the smaller they are, the faster rigor comes in.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

TMTex said:


> I brine mine in the fridge for 3 days. Partially for getting through rigor and partially to remove all blood from the meat. The brine solution is weak, so the meat doesn't get too salty.


-yup-


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

So are you guys saying to let them soak/brine/rest whole before carving?


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

What ratio of salt to water do you use for your brine? Do you use kosher salt?


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

So if I didnt let them rest for 3 days before I froze them what will happen now? If I thaw them and let the meat rest does it become ok?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

You can debone, then soak or skin/gut them and then soak. Or portion out bits if you really want. Once the hide and guts are out, you let them rest or freeze to deal with later. I've froze right away, takes 1.5-2 days to thaw in fridge, then cooked, they were fine. Could thaw in sink w/hot water, done that once, meat was still fine. 

Any kind of salt will draw blood out. If you like doing things kosher, then use it. I never really measured it out. I do more heavy salting the first bath, drain and do a medium bath [1day] and then again drain another day later and no salt the last bath. Somehow, more salt, more red ends up in the water. :/


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I took mine directly to the freezer....did I mess up?


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

It shouldn't matter if you soak them before or after cutting. I think if you cut them up first the blood will come out faster. I soak ours 3 days in brine and it works wonders for nice, tender, clean meat.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i used to soak the whole carcass once it was butchered and cleaned.

now adays i actually cut it up into about 6 pieces while butchering. clean it. then soak it for 3-4 days in salt water. cutting it up while butchering makes it easier and quicker to actually clean and put in bags for vacuum sealing.


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe it's just me but you all are confusing us newbs, I think.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I have never brined anything...except wild game..to get the gamey taste out or if because it wasn't immeditately processed due to transport (the recently butchered wild boar definitely needed it...lol). 

Hubby dresses them out...(of course lets them bleed out before skinning)..Teenage son totes them in ..one at a time(a few weeks ago 40..let's just say the kid got his workout that day) and I rinse them in cold water, put one rabbit in a gallon zip-lock, cover with water and put in the deep freeze. When we get ready to eat it...It defrosts in my fridge for about 2 days(just because this is how long it takes to defrost)..and I cook it. 

Most of my rabbits go to the crock-pot to slow cook first. However, on Thanksgiving...my Dad(75) and my older brother fried some..straight from butcher. They were 10 weeks old and tender.

Brining recipe I have for squirrels,hogs,etc. is....Non-Iodized salt (Kosher) 1 cup for 6 cups water. Change water daily. I don't do my tame rabbits though..as I have not personally found a need for it. Their tender and don't taste gamey.

However, if you like to...do your thing


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

illionoisguy... I am still a little confused too. So, I think brining is optional... I do brine mine maybe more out of habit than anything else. It does draw out the blood if that is important to you.

You are asking the same thing I tried to ask....if we put them straight in the freezer (brined or not brined and less than 3 days of rest), when we take them back out of the freezer and thaw them, does that equate out to the 3 days of rest to let the rigor leave....?

Can someone help us here?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I do not let mine rest...they go straight in the freezer and I have put them in the crockpot immediately when I took them out before.

It didn't "mess-up" mine. They ate just fine.

So Sherry I have done what you are asking...and mine were fine...When you take yours out...I believe they'll be fine.:goodjob:


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

For any noobs: When you butcher a rabbit it is firm and as it cools it becomes a little stiff (rigor mortis). If you hold it in the middle on its side it will be in a straight line with the hind legs pointing almost straight back. Some folks put them in the freezer or cook at this stage. If you wait about 3 days before freezing the rabbit the rigor stage passes and the rabbit becomes floppy. If you hold it in the middle on its side the hind legs will hang a bit and the body will bend. Most folks cook or freeze them at this stage and feel it makes for more tender meat. 

For those who hold off for rigor to pass many will soak it during this time in salted water (brine). It helps draw out blood from the meat and leaves the meat nice and white. I do a daily replacement of the brine over the 3 days. The salt also helps keep down bacteria during this time.

If you don't wait for rigor to pass but put the rabbit straight into the freezer, then take it out and let it thaw 2 or 3 days it will pass the rigor stage and become floppy. I believe if you do this in brine it will work as well as if you did the brine soak first.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sherryb, I think we are okay. We pretty much fry everything. What I so is bleed it and cut it up into the pieces I desire. I put about a 1.5 rabbits in each ziploc and it goes straight to the freezer. No time for rigor. Right before freezing the meat is soft and when thawed it is soft.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Arachyd, now thats an explanation we noobs can understand! Thank you very much....


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

I brined Muscovy breasts for a week, changing the water twice, and plan on doing the same with the rabbits.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never brined or rested any meat we produce on the farm. We've never rendered anything inedible.  I've never had any rabbit 'too tough' even old breeders that we fried up.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Mmmmmm muscovy. I used to brine ours when we had them. Delicious.


----------

